# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung + 3000g bei Spektralmount



## jayqu (6. April 2012)

Hallo,
wie gesagt ich biete hier auf dem Realm Azshara auf Seiten der Allianz eine RDA an. Sobald der Account aktiviert wird und ich das Spektralmount erhalte gibt es 3000 Gold gratis 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
JayQu


----------



## jayqu (8. April 2012)

/push


----------



## jayqu (12. April 2012)

Rollen auf Azshara Allianz und Mal'Ganis Allianz vorhanden + Startkapital


----------



## jayqu (14. April 2012)

sind wieder welche verfügbar  Einfach PN mit E-mail und wünschen an mich


----------

